
Distrust of Telemetry Risks Making Software Dumber - AdmiralAsshat
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-geek-distrust-of-telemetry-risks-making-software-dumber/
======
shostack
Make the data collected and the means of collection entirely open to me as an
end-user, and I'll have a lot more trust in providing said data.

I don't think many people object to the idea of Microsoft collecting crash
reports and such. It is the types and amount of data that they have access to
with the new telemetry reporting, and the overall privacy concerns that arise
as a result.

